# Forward error correction (FEC)  and qlnxe driver



## benoitc (Jul 24, 2022)

Is this possible to set the FEC mode on a qlnxe interface? I have plugged a  non officiall CISCO 100G DAC on the  HPE Eth 4x25Gb 1p 620QSFP28 Adptr" card (817762-B21) but I get the following on freebsd side:


```
ifconfig -v ql0
ql0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
options=507bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWFILTER,VLAN_HWTSO>
ether 14:02:ec:c9:78:54
media: Ethernet Other (autoselect)
status: no carrier
nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
plugged: QSFP28 Unknown (No separable connector)
vendor: CISCO-PUREOPTICS PN: QSFP-100G-CU3M SN: KAFFF048 DATE: 2020-12-11
module temperature: 42.10 C voltage: 3.29 Volts
lane 1: RX power: 0.00 mW (-inf dBm) TX bias: 0.00 mA
lane 2: RX power: 0.00 mW (-inf dBm) TX bias: 0.00 mA
lane 3: RX power: 0.00 mW (-inf dBm) TX bias: 0.00 mA
lane 4: RX power: 0.00 mW (-inf dBm) TX bias: 0.00 mA
```

aand on the mikrotik switch:


```
qsfp28-3-1
                             status: no-link
                               name: qsfp28-3-1
                             status: no-link
                   auto-negotiation: disabled
                 sfp-module-present: yes
                           sfp-type: QSFP28
                 sfp-connector-type: no-separable-connector
  sfp-link-length-copper-active-om4: 3m
                    sfp-vendor-name: CISCO-PUREOPTICS
             sfp-vendor-part-number: QSFP-100G-CU3M
                sfp-vendor-revision: 6
                  sfp-vendor-serial: KAFFF049
             sfp-manufacturing-date: 20-12-11
                    eeprom-checksum: good
                             eeprom: 0000: 11 07 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 >
                                     0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 26 18  00 00 80 bb 00 00 00 00 >
                                     0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 >
                                     *
                                     0060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 >
                                     0070: 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 >
                                     0080: 11 10 23 80 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 05 ff 00 00 00 >
                                     0090: 00 00 03 a0 43 49 53 43  4f 2d 50 55 52 45 4f 50 >
                                     00a0: 54 49 43 53 00 00 00 00  51 53 46 50 2d 31 30 30 >
                                     00b0: 47 2d 43 55 33 4d 20 20  36 20 07 0a 0d 12 46 a7 >
                                     00c0: 0b 00 00 00 4b 41 46 46  46 30 34 39 20 20 20 20 >
                                     00d0: 20 20 20 20 32 30 31 32  31 31 20 20 00 00 68 d5 >
                                     00e0: 00 00 09 45 68 f8 f0 34  95 7d 4b 6a f0 6e b6 d9 >
                                     00f0: 5a bb ac 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 be 35 bb 98 >
```

any hint is welcome  It seems It should work if I can the same mod eon both side.


----------



## VladiBG (Jul 25, 2022)

Most likely it's 100GBase only and it doesn't work on 25Gb. Check the datasheet.


----------

